# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khuyến mại lớn Phòng Hội nghị tại Khách sạn Victory hotel Saigon .

## sales.operator

*Khách sạn 3* Victory Sài Gòn xin trân trọng kính chào quý khách. * 

 Với tình hình đất nước đang trong giai đoạn phát triển kinh tế hiện nay, nhu cầu ngày càng nhiều về các hội nghị hợp tác đầu tư, hội nghị chăm sóc khách hàng, hội nghị đề cao nhân viên .v.v.v ngày càng đỏi hỏi tính chuyên nghiệp , cao cấp , để phục vụ tốt cho các doanh nghiệp, công ty, đơn vị hành chính sự nghiệp . 
Chúng tôi Khách sạn Victory 3* Sai Gòn đã đạt danh hiệu Khách sạn 3* hàng đầu Việt Nam do Tổng cục du lịch cấp.

       Luôn được sự tính nhiệm, ủng hộ từ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp, đơn vị nhà nước, Với quy mô 4 phòng hội nghị được thiết kế hài hòa, trang nhã, cùng các trang thiết bị hiện đại phục vụ hội họp , sức chứa đa dạng từ 50 khách cho đến 350 khách .Vị trí độc lập, thoáng mát rộng rãi, kèm theo 160 phòng ngủ trang thiết bị tiện nghi, tiêu chuẩn 3* cùng đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp , thân thiện . 

       Chúng tôi thấu hiểu đuợc nhu cầu ngày càng nhiều, càng đa dạng về chất luợng lẫn cung cách phục vụ, và tạo ra bất ngờ cho khách hàng:
Victory hotel Sai gòn xin hân hạnh đưa ra chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn đặc biệt bắt đầu từ ngày 09 - 02 - 2012 : 

Giá bán khuyến mãi chỉ từ : *300,000 VND ++ / khách.* ( số luợng từ 100 khách trở lên ) 
****Chương trình đã bao gồm: 
- Phòng họp từ 100m2 đến 300m2 .
- Trang trí sân khấu, Máy chiếu, Âm thanh ánh sáng, Nuớc suối, Thức ăn nhẹ giữa giờ, Hội trường, Hoa tươi.
Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều chuơng trình hấp dẫn khác, mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ trực tiếp : 
*Ngô Nguyễn Trung Ánh*
Sales Manager
-----------------------------------------------------------
VICTORY HOTEL SAIGON 3* OF VICTORY GROUP - HO CHI MINH
Add:14 Vo Van Tan  District 3 , Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
Tel:              (08) 3 9304989       Ext: *631*
Fax: (08) 3 9330288
Mobile: *0975 239 239*
Yahoo ID : sale_hailonghotel / ngonguyentrunganh
Skyper ID : Mr.trunganh
Email:  anh.ngo@victoryhotel.com.vn 
ngonguyen.trunganh@gmail.com

----------


## sales.operator

nhanh tay nhận nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi từ khách sạn Victory

----------

